# Little meeting in Dortmund (Germany)



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Saturday we went to visit Hiro's brother Clyde in Susanne's loveley garden in Dortmund.( Germany )
Susanne has a dog-friendly garden.
Also invited were Martina (with Hiro's mother Ciara and sister Röschen and Amy),
Sabine with Fluse and Bärbel with Stella and Luna.

Al this made a total of 9 dogs playing around in the garden (of Eaden).

More at: http://picasaweb.google.nl/HiroSurfer/MinitreffenSusanneRalf160808

Some pictures my dlh made:









Dogs Paradise








Luna








Bonny








Hiro with brother Clyde








Fluse








Amy, Ciara and Röschen 








Stella


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

great shots......that last one looks like my Doc...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

What great pictures!!!! Thanks for sharing, so clear and I love the one with the hair on the head blowing up while running, too funny!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh yes, we had a great afternoon 

Lovely dogs, lovely people, sunshine, barbeque...

Ans, thank you for showing the pictures!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Ans.....Beautiful pups and beautiful pictures as usual!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

It is always such a treat to see your photos after one of the Hav playdates!! What a gorgeous setting and beautiful dogs.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Susanne you're welcome.
It was my pleasure.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What a beautiful yard and I just love the picture of the two pups standing at the pond's edge.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

A few more with Hiro's friends on it









Clyde, Röschen and Hiro








Clyde and Hiro








Hiro and Luna


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful pictures as always.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh, Bonny and Clyde had a lot of fun with their guests... We too )

Ans - your husband ist a famous photograph!!! We love his pics!!


----------

